# FC AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have spent the past week training with Steve Faith "Jamie's" owner. As many of you know Jamie was taken from Steve way too soon. There has not been a breeding to him in quite some time now. 

Steve is currently training my dogs Cole and Cort and I could not be happier with what he has done! Over the past week I've heard countless stories of how amazing Jamie was and what a great producer he has proven to be. Not to mention the stories that have been shared on this forum about him. After hearing these stories, I could not help but be awestruck. 

Steve has said that he is interested in letting some semen out to select homes. He did state that it does not have to be a FC female. Of course the breedings will still be very selective and home placement will be even more essential!

With that being said he asked if I thought there would be anyone interested in breeding to him now after all the time that had passed. *Would any of y'all be interested in breeding to Jamie or interested in Jamie pups?*

Email if interested [email protected]


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

I would be interested in breeding to Jamie. I have said for a long time that I really want to have a Jamie pup.

I have one young bitch I would love to breed to him but she is maiden and would want a first litter out of the way before doing AI


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Understandable. But thanks for letting us know. Steve was concerned that there would not be many people still interested.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Sent you a pm. I couldnt get your email to work.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm sure anyone that was lucky enough to have a Jamie pup would almost die for another . I don't imagine getting breedings would be an issue.


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent email, and PM.
I'm in!


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a Jamie Grand daughter and after training her I think anyone who would not like a Jamie pup don't know dogs at all. He had his Fc Afc at 3 years old. Folks it don't get any better than that. My lowly grand daughter finished her senior and passed her first Master test at 18 months on the same day.
Clay


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

2x Nafc finalist also ....


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm working on getting back to you all I'm driving back to Texas from Kentucky please be patient.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Jamie was a great dog but a large part of his greatness was the bond between he and Steve. When a "TEAM" comes to the line with talent on the dogs part and skills by the handler, it is a pleasure to watch. Those two were glued together at the hip and caused many a jealous groan from his competitors. I know, because I was one of them!~!


----------



## tsbanr (Dec 11, 2007)

E-Mail Sent


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think I got your email might resend just in case


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a grandson and have had the privilege of training and watching "Rough", who is a son, I would jump at the chance of breeding my female or buying a "Jamie" pup.


----------



## tsbanr (Dec 11, 2007)

Sent PM..........


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Steve wanted me to let y'all know that he is only going to let out 10 doses right now. It does not matter if your female isnt ready he will store it for you until she is ready.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Have a FC AFC Cornerstone Wizard of Oz female that I would love to breed to either Jamie or his brother Zoom.


----------



## walleye1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Your comments about getting a breeding litter out of the way before doing AI. I have a young chocolate with great pedigree. I found my way to AI with Barracuda Blue. First AI for her or I. I found a very good and experienced vet and followed the protocol in detail. She did gretya with a pregnancy and now a litter. Seven chocolate pu8ps from sire Cuda and famale's sire is Pirate. All went very welol and pups doing great.


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a yellow female out of his full brother Ebonstar Gotta Zoom. She is extremely intelligent and has tons of drive. Just bred her to AFC-Coolwaters Knockout. Should be a great combination.


----------



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Steve wanted to thank all of you for your overwhelming interest! He did want me to let you all know that he is only going to let out 6 more doses. So if thinking about this it might be time to act before its too late.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tell Steve I got a 3 tit billy goat that I'd love for Jamie to breed!


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

The best belly laugh I've ever gotten at a hunt test was listenin to Steve tell stories about carrying Jaime to do "collections". LoL


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

BamaK9 said:


> The best belly laugh I've ever gotten at a hunt test was listenin to Steve tell stories about carrying Jaime to do "collections". LoL


Yep i talked to him, He said when they hit the tracks about a block or so away from the vet, Jamie would start Howling,,,, He new what was up!


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a dog that is a grandson of Jamie and a Cropper daughter...

Can't say that I have any idea what traits he got from Jamie, but he's been a fantastic dog all around great drive, very good marker, eager to please, great in the house and a pleasure to work with. My dog did only have one ball though...

I'm not going to be in any position to breed a female for years... Whoever does breed him, let me know... I really don't need another dog, but I might have to make an exception if a pup was available.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

check out the first dog in my signature line...damnest dog I have ever owned....he did everything with style..whether good or bad.......


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

I bred my Bubba bitch to Jamie twice in his HAY DAY! I was fortunate to watch him run, when he was on nothing was close and would have proven himself more if given the opportunity. Not only competing but being a proven SIRE. Been out of touch a lot of years Steve & Emily but think of you often. And to a person that thinks BLACK you were like a hero GOD BLESS ya JAMIE, Neil


----------



## Almike (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for the great news! I have a male pup that is a grandson of both Jamie and Zoom. I didn't know Jamie, but relish the thought of owning a dog like him.
Are you able to share his EIC status?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Almike said:


> Thank you for the great news! I have a male pup that is a grandson of both Jamie and Zoom. I didn't know Jamie, but relish the thought of owning a dog like him.
> Are you able to share his EIC status?


He has not been tested. I know of 3 out of one litter who are clear, but they were the only three tested: Rough, Honor and Kirby.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> He has not been tested.


Curious why not since semen can be tested. Did he sire affecteds which would answer the question? And if he sired carriers from clear bitches that would also answer the question, surely someone knows so that a person like David Maddox can make an informed decision.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Curious why not since semen can be tested. Did he sire affecteds which would answer the question? And if he sired carriers from clear bitches that would also answer the question, surely someone knows so that a person like David Maddox can make an informed decision.


the owner does not believe in the Efficacy of the test. the owner has done extensive research. I must say she provides a very persuasive argument. also, why would you want to burn A straw on a deceased dog when every straw is valuable to them from an emotional standpoint? Emily have never really got over the loss of jamie. I did the test only because the market demands it, but my dogs are alive. Perhaps they just don't care Whether someone purchases the semen or not. everyone make your own decisions. And I will respect them for making theirs. And I won't attempt to bash a great dog indirectly.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

As soon as My Sage goes into heat,(anytime) I will be breeding her to Jamie, Sage is clear of everything EIC, CNM, and PRA, I will be testing the litter, I have had the semen for awhile now,


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> the owner does not believe in the Efficacy of the test. the owner has done extensive research. I must say she provides a very persuasive argument. also, why would you want to burn A straw on a deceased dog when every straw is valuable to them from an emotional standpoint? Emily have never really got over the loss of jamie. I did the test only because the market demands it, but my dogs are alive. Perhaps they just don't care Whether someone purchases the semen or not. everyone make your own decisions. And I will respect them for making theirs. And I won't attempt to bash a great dog indirectly.


 not to stir the pot, Susan how would wonting to know a dogs eic status be bashing, i think its being responsiable


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

kip said:


> not to stir the pot, Susan how would wonting to know a dogs eic status be bashing, i think its being responsiable


Kip, you are not that naive. You never have been. I'm not the only one that read the implication "between the lines." The responsible thing would be to only breed a clear female to the dog. that's the responsible things. If you believe that the EIC test is the cat's meow.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, the EIC test is bogus.  It's only legitimate, peer reviewed science.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

A Picture of our Teddy Ebonstar James granddaughter "Rusted Tin Lizzy." We owned her mother who was also a dark red out of Jamie. I would love to have another Jamie pup.


----------



## Pipe Creek Retrievers (Sep 28, 2013)

I had 2 Jamie pups. They were very nice looking pups and I would entertain breeding my yellow female to him now.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

EdA said:


> .....Did he sire affecteds which would answer the question?....


 He has quite a few offspring in the OFA database. 
None of them are listed as EIC affected, or even as carriers.

That obviously doesn't guarantee that he's clear. 
It just shows no evidence that he's a carrier.

And BTW, this was quite a thread bump.


----------



## Pipe Creek Retrievers (Sep 28, 2013)

yes it is!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Charles C. said:


> Yeah, the EIC test is bogus.  It's only legitimate, peer reviewed science.


Good one "Anchorman"
I'm amazed this thread didn't go nuclear


----------



## Nebraska Gundogs (Dec 21, 2008)

Are there any upcoming Jamie litters?


----------



## Jason Ottinger (Jan 17, 2012)

I would like to bump this thread again to find out if anyone has learned anything new regarding Jamie's eic status. I've been researching and putting together a list of potential studs for my female for about a year, and someone recently suggested that I use Jamie. And the truth is I would love to use him, and have considered him before, but my female is an eic carrier, so I would have to be certain that he is eic clear before I could further consider moving forward in breeding my female to him.

If there have been several Jamie breedings to eic carrier females that produced no affected puppies, and several breedings to eic clear females in which all of the offspring were clear, that would be a very good indicator that Jamie is eic clear. However, if the opposite is true, then we would have our answer as well. If there are a high number of litters to pull evidence from, perhaps something conclusive regarding his eic status can be formed. Hoping to get a lot of input from those with certainty (first hand preferred) one way or another. Thanks in advance


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Clear your pms


----------



## Jason Ottinger (Jan 17, 2012)

made space, but feel free to email me ([email protected])


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

Jerry Beil said:


> I have a dog that is a grandson of Jamie and a Cropper daughter...
> 
> Can't say that I have any idea what traits he got from Jamie, but he's been a fantastic dog all around great drive, very good marker, eager to please, great in the house and a pleasure to work with. My dog did only have one ball though...
> 
> I'm not going to be in any position to breed a female for years... Whoever does breed him, let me know... I really don't need another dog, but I might have to make an exception if a pup was available.


PS All of my boys out of Jamie had both balls - since it was a grandson you can't officially blame that on Jamie. lol


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

EdA said:


> Curious why not since semen can be tested. Did he sire affecteds which would answer the question? And if he sired carriers from clear bitches that would also answer the question, surely someone knows so that a person like David Maddox can make an informed decision.


Read my first post...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

SPEED said:


> Read my first post...


Hey Julie, High Voltage Retrievers, I did not need to read your post, this thread is 3 years old and I knew the answer then.


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

EdA said:


> Hey Julie, High Voltage Retrievers, I did not need to read your post, this thread is 3 years old and I knew the answer then.


OOOPS, did not see that... lol


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

SPEED said:


> I bred a full sister of an FC AFC CFC CNAFC to Jamie many years ago. A couple of the pups were QAA and MH titled I believe and one had an open win. Most went into gundog homes and I didn't hear any complaints. The little girl I had was a nice looking HIGH drive dog and getting her to stop cheating was an issue because she was so freaking fast and determined. One pup was a master hunter at 2 years old amateur owner handled and trained and with I think 3 weeks on Dave Rorums truck was qualified all age right after he finished his masters at 2 and he did end up with an open win. His owner said he pulled him off Dave's truck because of the expense. I know it is expensive but wow! He had that elusive open win already so he only needed points to finish. Another Jamie pup from that same litter went with a pro who was amazed with Jamie and I believe he got a master title on her. The other thing you do need to consider when Breeding to Jamie is he was an IEC carrier so your girl needs to be clear.
> 
> Jamie pups are nice but the ones I had were MAJOR high octane - so if you want a dog with a lot of drive and good marking dogs Jamie would be one of the dogs to look at.
> 
> ...


Jamie was NEVER tested for EIC (or IEC) so to throw that statement in there as a known fact is just not right. As a matter of fact, I know whole litters that tested clear. Now, since he was NEVER tested, as he was dead before the test came out, I would still only breed to a clear bitch.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

And, I would recommend that you actually call Steve or Emily, Jason. Everything on the internet is not true.....


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

Correction as you requested - I had puppies at that time that went down with symptoms that reflected that of EIC. If you would like me to delete this as well as the others I am happy to. - that was before the test was out. I do not think any less of him - he was an awesome dog and I would not hesitate to breed to him again - only with a tested clear girl.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

SPEED said:


> I do know for a fact because I got effected puppies - that was before the test was out. I do not think any less of him - he was an awesome dog and I would not hesitate to breed to him again - only with a tested clear girl.


I would love to see those test results of the Affected puppies, and I am sure that Emily Faith would as well. Please send copies to [email protected]


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

SPEED said:


> If I still have it I will send you a dvd of one going down with it.
> 
> There is nothing to be embarrassed about with a carrier - Teddy was a great dog and the fact he was a carrier does not detract from that. Believe me or not it does not matter to me and I can live with that.


There are lots of reasons that dogs go down ( can name 10 quickly off the top of my head), but to talk about someone elses dog is plain and make statements that are not proven is just irresponsible. It's not about "embarrassment", it's about doing the right thing. And this is just not right.


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a Jamie Daughter that is 19 months old. Very nice dog. Mainly bought her for breeding purposes, but she has a attitude of a fireball. Very nice body looks great EIC clear loves to retrieve. Very smart to work things out when in trouble in the field. Just recently had her eyes done they checked out great. I definitely could not say anything bad about a Jamie pup.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

I had a female by Jamie X Grhrch wolf creeks 1st yellow elly Mnh qaa that was tested affected a few years after I sold her as a started dog. She Show no symptoms with me but went down chasing rink necks with the second owner. I bred her before the test was available to a clear male thank god. All pups were/are carriers. 

Jamie is a eic carrier. No question. 

I have spoke to Steve regarding this also. 

He was a hell of a dog. I owned 3 sired by him. And bred once to him. 

Would again with right female too.


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

My Jamie daughter started going down at about 3 years old. She was one heck of a hard driving dog. She had been in heavy training up until 2 years old and never had an episode but started going down at about 3 with just a toss of a bumper. So weird...


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

I used Jamie for Sages first litter, EIC tested 3 carriers the rest clear, Sage is EIC clear, doesnt matter all puppies are good markers great in the house, and kick but hunters! Very happy about using Jamie.


----------



## SunnySkies (Jun 28, 2017)

Planned litter for November 2017 Jamie & DD puppies check out the website sunnyskies-labradors


----------

